# Barista Express - slow leak? How to investigate/repair?



## Razza (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi all - happy to have stumbled across this forum! Especially since lockdown has given me time to get back into my coffee obsession.

I have a Barista Express machine that sadly seems to have recently developed a slow leak  
It's ~6 years old, was used maybe 5 times a week for the first 2 years, likely a lot less in the last 3 years while my parents were looking after it.

The machine works, still pulls a decent shot and steams milk, but over time is leaking from somewhere near the back. It doesn't seem to leak faster while extracting, but if I forget to empty the tank straight afterwards, sometimes it will leak a tiny bit over an hour or 2, other times it might be a bit heavier/faster leak. I tested the tank by itself outside of the machine, and it didn't leak. I'm currently emptying the tank after every shot and have the machine on a plastic tray to collect any leakage.

Does this sound like a seal/o-ring? What would be the best method to investigate? Are replacement parts easily/cheaply available? Hopefully it's not something broken internally...
The machine is out of warranty (both geographically and temporally), and Sage/Coffee Classics refused to help as the machine is technically Breville branded (rather than Sage), as I brought it over from Australia - just in time for lockdown. I had thought the machines were exactly the same bar the branding...

I've added some photos below in case it might help diagnose.

I should also mention that I have been following the included instructions re: decalcifying with vinegar+water. It probably wasn't such a problem in Australia, but the water here in the UK is a lot harder. I have been descaling more often, but since joining this forum I see the advice has changed and Breville/Sage no longer suggest descaling with vinegar?
Should I look at getting some Dezcal from amazon instead? Or are there other better decalcifying options? (Preferably cheaper than the ones Sage sell)

Many thanks in advance!
R

PS. This is a repost as I accidentally posted this in the wiki subforum here, but couldn't see how to move/delete it - sorry!

    

Tank seal and the bit it attaches to

  

There are a few trails of scale dripping down from where tank attaches. It's actually white, but the photo lighting makes it look dark.

  

Back right corner, rusted from being left sitting in water the first time  Back left also has a little rust, but front ones are fine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Your Photos are not visible to me...I don't know if others can see them?

I assume the tank slots into a connection at the bottom and that's how the water is drawn into the machine. From your description, I would guess is the seal at that joint, hopefully the one where the tank slots into (o ring or sealing washer) is leaking. Or, possibly the fitting tank water output pushes into is damaged/cracked.


----------



## Just-Incredible (Oct 19, 2020)

I can't see the pics either. In the last week I've taken the back and top off of my Barista express and it was a fairly easy process as long as you've got some tools. Might be worth trying so you see if the leak is where the pipe connects to the bottom of the water tank or perhaps somewhere else inside the machine.

good luck.


----------



## Razza (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reply DavecUK!

Sorry for the failed photo uploads... I'll try again from my laptop once I get it working. Will attempt to take some better photos in the meantime too.

Hopefully it is as you said, and something like this 'water inlet seal' will do the trick? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breville-BES810-BES840-BES860-BES870-Coffee-Machine-Water-Tank-Seal-BES860-08-9-/183533270972

I've never taken the machine apart, but sounds like it will be for the best. Is there anything to be especially careful of when doing this? Don't want to accidentally make it worse!)

Cheers.


----------



## Razza (Oct 17, 2020)

Just-Incredible said:


> I've taken the back and top off of my Barista express and it was a fairly easy process as long as you've got some tools. Might be worth trying so you see if the leak is where the pipe connects to the bottom of the water tank or perhaps somewhere else inside the machine.
> 
> good luck.


 Sounds like a plan! Did it require any special tools? I've got a normal toolkit, as long as it doesn't have any proprietary screws.


----------



## Just-Incredible (Oct 19, 2020)

The main tool you'll need is a Philips screwdriver. If you search YouTube there's a few videos on how to take it apart which will give you a good understanding on how to do it. Not the most exciting viewing but definitely helps in showing you what to do.


----------

